# <h:inputText Datum in verschiedenen Formen eingeben



## freez (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern das ein User in einem Webinterface ein Datum in ein <h:inputText eingibt:


```
<h:inputText id="birthdayInput" value="#{personListBean.birthday}">
								<f:convertDateTime pattern="dd.MM.yyyy" />
							</h:inputText>
							<h:message for="birthdayInput" />
```

Das funktioniert ganz gut. Ich möchte aber dem User zusätzlich die Möglichkeit geben, das Datum auch ohne Punkte einzugeben (pattern = "ddMMyyyy"). Ein zweites convertDateTime kann ich zwar einfügen, aber JSF nimmt immer den letzten convertDateTime- Tag. Kann man das mit den Boardmitteln von JSF lösen? Oder gibt es fertige Konvertierer, die die verschiedensten Arten von Eingaben annehmen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## WeirdAl (15. Jun 2007)

Hi,
das hier funktioniert als nicht? 


```
<h:inputText id="birthdayInput" value="#{personListBean.birthday}">
                        <f:convertDateTime pattern="dd.MM.yyyy" />
<f:convertDateTime pattern="ddMMyyyy" />
                     </h:inputText>
                     <h:message for="birthdayInput" />
```

Ich habs jetzt zwar nicht ausprobiert aber theoretisch müsste das funktionieren. Fertige Konverter sind mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber Du kannst mit wenig Aufwand dir einen eigenen Konverter schreiben. Hier mal ein Beispiel.

Cu
Alex


----------



## freez (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo WeirdAl,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Nein, so funktionierte es leider nicht bei mir. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Ich habe auch an einen eigenen Konvertierer gedacht. Habe auch schon einen angefangen. Aber das mit dem Datum ist nicht ganz so trivial, wie es aussehen mag.


----------

